# Fishing this weekend



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Anybody fishing this weekend? I had planned fishing access 5 or 6 early Friday morning with the wife before the crowds show. The surf/wind forecast as of today is not looking favorable.



Robert...


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, brother. You know, I'm about zero for 100 on the Access roads the past 2+ years. Having bought a yak 6 weeks ago I'm going to run out on the TC Dike. I've used it only for running baits out. Sat., as the LORD allows, I want to spend an hour or two in it for the first time and the beach side of the dike should allow me that. May even enter Tackle Time contest for grins and inspiration. Got 3rd place a lifetime ago (Jackfish) in that contest, I think 1979 or so. Hope to get there around 7:30 or so, before half of humanity arrives. Neat to hear your bride's going with you. Wish you both great luck & travelling mercies.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice pics man! Looking at purchasing a Kayak myself very soon. Been to a few demo days and made up my mind. Just trying to convince the wife at this point. lol. I have been surf fishing since I was 13 years old. I've only been twice this year with no luck but I've also been in the past where its been on fire. The tide and wind direction are key to successful surf fishing. There have been times where I have caught limits of trout in the first gut right at sun up. Hoping to have that same luck at some point this year. Good luck on your trip!

Robert...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the U.S.A. flags on the extensions good luck be safe.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice setup! I am going offshore Friday and POC next weekend. I need a break from work and my house. Tight lines!:texasflag


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Will look for a report Surf Rodder. I've been wanting to kayak the hole on the west side of Mosquito Island because I've never read a report on that.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Boss blessed me today and told me NOT to come in tomorrow (Friday). Otherwise I would have. Hitting the TC dike tomorrow and hope to spend at least two hours in the Yak. Haven't done anything but paddle big baits out. Plan to fish the north side near the end of the dike. Will post colors, hope to see anyone with a little time and inclination. May do a repeat Sat. Thinking of doing a hotel Friday night and getting on the water early Sat. same site. Look for black Dodge posting colors. Peace (His Peace) - SR


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Great sunset pic! Good luck.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

You talking about yakking around the dike itself? On a holiday weekend? that does not sound safe. Too many Ya-hoos, too many boats, tons of people casting 6oz pyramids from the dike, plus the usual barge traffic and current issues. I gotta think you can find a better place! but be careful! Jim


----------

